# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  ROUTER ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ

## takhs764

​καλησπερα ανοιγω ενα θεμα γιατι εχω ενα γαμ@@@ θεμα ποιος μπορει να μου προτεινη ενα ρουτερ καλο μεχρι 100ευρο και να ανοιγει πολλες πορτες
χωρις περιορισμου γιατι πηρα ενα ρουτερ της tp link το td-w9980 και ανοιγει μεχρι 16 πορτες το εχω τρεις μερες και ειμαι απογοητευμενος.
και ενα αλλο της hol το zte 108 ανοιγει πορτες αλλα οταν μπαινω απο το δυκτιο μου με εξωτερικη ip και πορτα δεν τα αναγνωριζει(μαλλον κολημα του ΖΤΕ)
και ενα lynkys W200 που εχω κανει συνεχως αποσυνδεσης.
καποιος καποια βοηθεια??

----------

ThanosGr (14-03-17)

----------


## liferange

mikrotik?

----------


## SV1JRT

CISCO
Ανοίγει όσες πόρτες θέλεις χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό !
(ΑΝ φυσικά ξέρεις να το ρυθμίσεις με CLI).

Αλλά γιατί χρειάζεσαι να ανοίξεις ΤΟΣΕΣ πολλές πόρτες ??


.

----------


## nikosp

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο όλο ποστ σου
Τι σημαίνει να ανοίγει πολλές πόρτες?
Στην εργασία μου χρησιμοποιούν τα 3COM με πολλές πόρτες αλλά αυτά έχουν και το σχετικό software για την διαχείριση τους και πάνω από όλα δέν νομίζω ότι ένα τέτοιο switch μπορεί να κοστίζει 100 ευρώ

----------


## agis68

το παιδί θέλει πόρτες? πόρτες να δουν τα ματια σου φίλε μου, απλές, ασφαλείας, αλουμινίου, διπλό καπλαμά, κλπ....και αν έχεις και παράθυρα (windows) τότε είσαι μια χαρά....


Που σαι ακάκιε....το ρούτερ να ναι cisco!!!! καμιά 600 ευρώπουλα και μετά έλα να σκάψουμε και να κάνουμε ότι θες. Τα περισσότερα ρουτερ της αγοράς χρησιμοποιούν καμια 20αριά το πολύ θύρες και τις υπόλοιπες με υπομονή (αμα σε αφήνει)δουλεύεις με το ΝAT και port trigering. Επίσης καλό είναι να μάθεις να προγραμματίζεις σε TCP.

Mε  budget 100 ευρώ μείνε με τα κλασσικά....ασε που θέλει και software

για αρχή ποιες θύρες θες να ανοίξεις......

----------

ThanosGr (14-03-17)

----------


## takhs764

> CISCO
> Ανοίγει όσες πόρτες θέλεις χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό !
> (ΑΝ φυσικά ξέρεις να το ρυθμίσεις με CLI).
> 
> Αλλά γιατί χρειάζεσαι να ανοίξεις ΤΟΣΕΣ πολλές πόρτες ??
> 
> 
> .



γιατί έχω πολλές συσκευές συνδεόμενες

----------


## takhs764

> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο όλο ποστ σου
> Τι σημαίνει να ανοίγει πολλές πόρτες?
> Στην εργασία μου χρησιμοποιούν τα 3COM με πολλές πόρτες αλλά αυτά έχουν και το σχετικό software για την διαχείριση τους και πάνω από όλα δέν νομίζω ότι ένα τέτοιο switch μπορεί να κοστίζει 100 ευρώ



Σορρυ αλλά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω

----------


## takhs764

> το παιδί θέλει πόρτες? πόρτες να δουν τα ματια σου φίλε μου, απλές, ασφαλείας, αλουμινίου, διπλό καπλαμά, κλπ....και αν έχεις και παράθυρα (windows) τότε είσαι μια χαρά....
> 
> 
> Που σαι ακάκιε....το ρούτερ να ναι cisco!!!! καμιά 600 ευρώπουλα και μετά έλα να σκάψουμε και να κάνουμε ότι θες. Τα περισσότερα ρουτερ της αγοράς χρησιμοποιούν καμια 20αριά το πολύ θύρες και τις υπόλοιπες με υπομονή (αμα σε αφήνει)δουλεύεις με το ΝAT και port trigering. Επίσης καλό είναι να μάθεις να προγραμματίζεις σε TCP.
> 
> Mε  budget 100 ευρώ μείνε με τα κλασσικά....ασε που θέλει και software
> 
> για αρχή ποιες θύρες θες να ανοίξεις......



Χαχαχα σωστός θύρες λοιπόν, έχω πολλές συσκευές συνδεόμενες για αυτό ρωτάω γιατί είδη κλαίω τα 90 € που έδωσα

----------


## nestoras

Με ένα mikrotik θα κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά που θέλεις και δεν είναι και τόσο σύνθετο όσο τα cisco.  :Smile: 
Θα βάλεις σε bridge mode το υπάρχον dsl και όλα θα τα κάνεις με το Mikrotik.

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/775/adsl-mod...hrase=mikrotik

----------


## takhs764

> Με ένα mikrotik θα κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά που θέλεις και δεν είναι και τόσο σύνθετο όσο τα cisco. 
> Θα βάλεις σε bridge mode το υπάρχον dsl και όλα θα τα κάνεις με το Mikrotik.
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/c/775/adsl-mod...hrase=mikrotik



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ;;;

----------


## exop

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιο λόγο για να έχει πάνω από 11-12 ports ανοικτές.
Παρόλα αυτά, θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω:
1. Cisco 
2. microtic (με bridge mode στο υπάρχον modem)
3. fortigate 
4. pfsence (με bridge mode στο υπάρχον modem και κάποιο παλαιό ή/και περισσευούμενο pc με 2 nic)

----------


## takhs764

> Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιο λόγο για να έχει πάνω από 11-12 ports ανοικτές.
> Παρόλα αυτά, θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω:
> 1. Cisco 
> 2. microtic (με bridge mode στο υπάρχον modem)
> 3. fortigate 
> 4. pfsence (με bridge mode στο υπάρχον modem και κάποιο παλαιό ή/και περισσευούμενο pc με 2 nic)



για να σας βγάλω πόσες συσκευές έχω θα της απαριθμήσω λοιπόν ξεκινάμε 3 dvr 1nvr 4ip cameres 2 κάρτες ελέγχου 4 tv 1 PlayStation 4ethernet Arduino 1συνσγερμο 1media players και μερικά από αυτά θέλουν δυο θύρες όλο θα έχω ξεχάσει και κάτι ΕΕ;;;χαχαχαχα

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ;;;



Αγοράζεις ένα τέτοιο:

https://www.cableworks.gr/diktyaka/m...50mhz-64mb-l4/

και κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Πριν το πάρεις, δες τα manual και τα tutorials. Αν έχεις ασχοληθεί με linux και iptables θα σου φανεί πολύ εύκολο το σετάρισμα.

Είχα αντιμετωπίσει κι εγώ παλιότερα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα το οποίο έλυσα ως εξής:

μάζεψα όλες τις συσκευές μου στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο σε ένα συγκεκριμένο port-range (πχ από 8000 έως 8030). Το ρουτεράκι που είχα τότε δεχόταν μέχρι 20 κανόνες αλλά ξόδευες έναν κανόνα είτε έβαζες ένα Port είτε έβαζες ένα range, οπότε μαζεύοντας όλα τα ports σε συνεχόμενο range τελικά ξόδεψα μόνο έναν κανόνα. Κι όντως δεν είναι δύσκολο αν έχεις 10 κάμερες και φωτοβολταϊκά στο χώρο να "ξοδέψεις" όλους τους κανόνες..

Tο bridge mode σαν επιλογή υπάρχει σχεδόν σε όλα τα dsl routers. Ουσιαστικά ρυθμίζεις το dsl router σε "μετατροπέα" δισύρματου σε ethernet (πολύ χοντρικά στο λέω). Κουμπώνεις ένα ρουτερ ή έναν υπολογιστή πχ στην eth1 και από τον νέο ρουτερ κάνεις το authentication με τους κωδικούς του παρόχου, στήνεις dhcp server, port forward, NAT κι ότι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις με το ρουτερ που έχεις.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα αποτελέσματα της πρώτης σελίδας του google...

https://www.google.gr/search?q=dsl+r...k1.J9guk9GUxnE

----------


## alefgr

Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πρόταση για το Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite που παίζει και αυτό γύρω στα 100 €. Δύο έχω από αυτά και μπορώ να πω πως είναι σκυλιά. Στο ένα μάλιστα από τα δύο που το έχω και σαν gateway με τον εξωτερικό κόσμο, διαχειρίζεται 8+1 static ip και υπάρχουν ανακατευθύνσεις σε πάνω από 20 πόρτες με τις αντίστοιχες ρυθμίσεις στο firewall.

----------


## xlife

https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/td-w9980

Ισως αν βαλεις καποιο custom οπως το  open wrt να λυσεις το προβλημα χωρις κοστος

----------


## SV1JRT

> για να σας βγάλω πόσες συσκευές έχω θα της απαριθμήσω λοιπόν ξεκινάμε 3 dvr 1nvr 4ip cameres 2 κάρτες ελέγχου 4 tv 1 PlayStation 4ethernet Arduino 1συνσγερμο 1media players και μερικά από αυτά θέλουν δυο θύρες όλο θα έχω ξεχάσει και κάτι ΕΕ;;;χαχαχαχα




Κάτι δεν μας λές σωστά φίλε Τάκη...

3 dvr  -->  3 Port
 1 nvr  --> 1 Port
 4 ip cameres  --> Δεν τις βλέπεις μέσα απο το DVR / NVR ??
 2 κάρτες ελέγχου  --> Τι είδους κάρτες
 4 tv  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται πόρτες.
 1 PlayStation  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες.
 4 ethernet Arduino  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες.
 1 συνσγερμο --> 1 Port
 1 media players  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες.

Το σύνολο ΠΕΝΤΕ (5) ΠΟΡΤΕΣ !!
Για πες μας ακριβώς τι έχεις κάνει, για να καταλάβουμε.

.

----------


## p270

μηπως απλα θελει θυρες για να κουμπωσει επανω τα δια φορα δυκτιακα που εχει ,και οχι πορτες οπως τις εννοουμε δηλαδη να τις ανοιξει μεσα απο το software του router;

το γραφω αυτο γιατι κατι με μπερδευει οπως τα λεει

----------


## agis68

και πάλι θέλει μια τακτοποίηση το δίκτυο με τα πιθανά υποδύκτεια....και πάλι πόρτες ΔΕΝ θες παραπάνω από 10 το πολύ...απλά διευθυνσιοδοτείς το δίκτυο και οργανώνεις σωστά....αν δεν ξέρεις τι εννοώ μην κάνεις κάτι άλλο που απλά επιβαρύνει το δίκτυο.

----------


## nestoras

> Κάτι δεν μας λές σωστά φίλε Τάκη...
> 
> 3 dvr  -->  3 Port
>  1 nvr  --> 1 Port
>  4 ip cameres  --> Δεν τις βλέπεις μέσα απο το DVR / NVR ??
>  2 κάρτες ελέγχου  --> Τι είδους κάρτες
>  4 tv  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται πόρτες.
>  1 PlayStation  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες.
>  4 ethernet Arduino  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες.
> ...



Σωτήρη, τα DVR συνήθως θέλουν 3 ports (media, http και mobile ή rtsp) και κάποια υποστηρίζουν και https, οπότε πάμε στις 4 για το καθένα.
Κάτι παρόμοιο και για IP κάμερες.
Στο playstation ενδεχομένως για να μπορείς να παίξει multiplayer ως host μάλλον χρειάζεται να σε βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι παίκτες απομακρυσμένα.
Αν στα arduino θέλει να χειρίζεται συσκευές απομακρυσμένα πάλι χρειαζεται τουλαχιστον ένα port για το καθένα.

Εμενα μου έτυχε σε πελάτη να έχει 16 IP κάμερες, data logger φωτοβολταϊκών και ένα ανεξάρτητο καταγραφικο με αναλογικές κάμερες και να μη φτάνουν οι κανόνες.

----------


## takhs764

> Κάτι δεν μας λές σωστά φίλε Τάκη...
> 
> 3 dvr  -->  3 Port
>  1 nvr  --> 1 Port
>  4 ip cameres  --> Δεν τις βλέπεις μέσα απο το DVR / NVR ?? οχι γιατι της καμερες της βλεπω και απο αλλου μεσω των καρτων ελεγχου
>  2 κάρτες ελέγχου  --> Τι είδους κάρτες για να ελεγχω διαφορες συσκευες στο σπιτι 
>  4 tv  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται πόρτες. και εδω μπορει να μην θελω εξωτερικες θυρες αλλα εχω δωσει εσωτερικη ip και πορτα
>  1 PlayStation  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες.
>  4 ethernet Arduino  --> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πόρτες. χρειαζονται για ελεγχω και εδω τα ρευματα απο τα φωτοβολταικα μου και θερμοκρασιες 
> ...



τι να πω ανοιγω στο οικιακο μου δυκτιο ip με πορτα κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## kostasd

Απο οτι βλεπω το tp-link σου υποστιριζει vpn. κανε ενα να μπαινεις μεσα στο δυκτιο του σπιτιου σου και να παιζεις κανονικα με τις τοπικες ip.
ουτε port forward ουτε κουραφεξαλα! 
και φανταζομαι τι θεμα με την static ip to εχεις λυσει αφου ηδη παιζεις με port forward!!

καντο να ησυχασεις!

----------


## agis68

Noμίζω χρειάζεται αυτό εδώ το υπέροχο μοντεμ....
51iBk6RHMIL._SL1350_.jpg

----------


## takhs764

xaxaxa σωστος αυτο ακριβος θελω

----------


## takhs764

ενταξει παιδια δεν ξερω και τοσα πολλα καμια πορτουλα(πορτιερης θα γινω στο τελος χαχαχα) ξερω να ανοιγω, ελεγα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο μηχανιμα  στην αγορα που το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος μεχρι το πολυ καμια 30 πορτες απο το μενου του να ανοιγει (μιας και το 9080 το εδωσα)
οσο για τα ρουτερ το μενου τους κανενα δεν διευκρινιζει μεχρι ποσες πορτες μπορει να δωσει

----------


## takhs764

Καλημέρα ξέρει κανείς εάν είναι καλό αυτό το σουτέρ μόντεμ asus dsl ac52 ανοίγει λέει μέχρι 32 πόρτες,έχει κανείς απόψει για αυτό ;;;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημέρα ξέρει κανείς εάν είναι καλό αυτό το σουτέρ μόντεμ asus dsl ac52 ανοίγει λέει μέχρι 32 πόρτες,έχει κανείς απόψει για αυτό ;;;



Προσωπικά δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ το router που ρωτάς, απλά να σου θυμίσω οτι "Οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις".
Αν οι ανάγκες σου ΕΠΙΒΑΛΟΥΝ ακριβό router, ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να γλυτώσεις με φτηνιάρικο.
Εκ πείρας.

.

----------


## takhs764

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ το router που ρωτάς, απλά να σου θυμίσω οτι "Οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις".
> Αν οι ανάγκες σου ΕΠΙΒΑΛΟΥΝ ακριβό router, ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να γλυτώσεις με φτηνιάρικο.
> Εκ πείρας.
> 
> .



σωστο σε βρισκω αλλα για ενα απλο οικιακο δυκτιο να παω να πληρωσω πανω απο καμια 200αρι ευρω?

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωστο σε βρισκω αλλα για ενα απλο οικιακο δυκτιο να παω να πληρωσω πανω απο καμια 200αρι ευρω?



Τάκη αφου το "οικιακο" δίκτυο χρειάζετε πάμω απο 20 πόρτες να ανοιχτούν, μόνο "απλό" δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα !!!
Αλλά απο την άλλη μεριά, εσύ βάζεις το χρήμα, εσύ αποφασίζεις... Ηδη τα έχωσες δύο φορές και πάς για τρίτη. Για σκέψου το λίγο το θέμα...

.

----------

